# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  προβλημα με  PENTAX Optio M40

## megass

γεια σας.εχω τι φοτωγραφικη μηχανι pentax optio m40  και εχω ενα προβλημα.. οταν παω να βγαλω φοτο η βιντεο μου βγαζει κατι γραμμες .. μηπως ξερει κανεις τι ειναι και πως μπορω να τν επιδιορθοσο????

----------


## lavrakas

που σου βγαζει τισ γραμμες? τι γραμμες ειναι? ανεβασε φωτο αν μπορεις....

----------


## megass

ετσι μου τν βγαζει τν φοτω..και οταν παταω το κουμπι για να βγαλω μου βγαζη παραλιλες οριζοντιες γραμμες

----------

